# Hunched Position...



## Jenk

Can anyone provide a photo of a sick bun sitting in the "hunched" position? I truly don't know what the "hunched" (in-pain) bunny position looks like. Far as I'm concerned, several of rabbits' "normal" poses could be deemed "hunched." 

On a few occasions, including tonight, my one girl, Emma, was lying down in an upright position; but her front legs were sticking out entirely. It looks odd and unnatural (to me). But, again, I don't even know what the "sick, hunched" posture looks like.

Thank you,

Jenk


----------



## Haley

The main way I can tell is that they look to be pressing their bellies against the floor. That and that they often wont lay in any other position and wont move much when you try to get them to move. Sometimes their eyes tell a lot as well- if their eyes are either half closed all the time (like they are lethargic and out of it) I suspect GI issues (like gas) or if they have their eyes squinted and are grinding their teeth (when youre not petting them) they are probably in pain.


----------



## myheart

This isn't Patrick's "I'm sick" pose, but it is close. This is more of his sleepy bunny look because his ears are raised a little bit and he is not in his sick corner. If he were sick, his ears would be close to his body and sometimes, as Haley mentioned, he will visibly press his tummy into the floor. He doesn't respond to his favorite foods and might even hop away from me if I try to push them on him. He might even breathe a bit faster and more shallow if he really hurts.Then I know I need to act fast. Luna is much more difficult to read if she is sick. I have to watch more for how much she eats and her output before her body language makes any sense to me. 







Hope this helps...

myheart


----------



## Pipp

When Dill had gas, he'd stretch out and press his tummy to the floor and get up again, like he couldn't get comfortable. 

But when he had undetected cancer, it was more of a bread loaf position.It was the expression in his eyes that told the tale. He was a very expressive bunny. 

This was taken the day before I rushed him into the ER, and lost him. :tears2:

I still hate to look at it, but if it will help others...








sas :bawl:


----------



## naturestee

Ouch. He was a very sick little bun.

I'll see if I have any pics when I get home, but I think the only ones I have are Sprite the night she died, but they were after a long session of belly rubs and sitting on a heating pad so she's more relaxed. When Mocha or Loki have gas issues, the best way I can describe it is a meatloaf but with the belly pressed more to the floor, making the butt look a little higher. Mocha would often switch between that and being very very upright and rigid with her back in an uncomfortable-looking shape.

Fey sometimes sits in a meatloaf with her front legs in front of her. That's a comfy pose for her.


----------



## Jenk

Pipp,

Thank you for sharing your photo of Dill. I know thatit's not an easy thing for you tolook at--much less share--at this time.:hug:

To be honest, Dill's photo doesn't scream "sick bun" to me; they may be because I didn't know his normal posturing and personality. Still, any bun sitting in a corner for a period of time would have me concerned. So I guess that such a pose would be an initial red flag.


----------



## Pipp

Any unusual behaviour is cause for concern, especially lethargy. Any rabbitswho just wants to stay hunched in a corner is sending up a red flag, yes. 

It'salsoknowing your bunny, right down to the look in hiseye. 

Dill was very expressive, althoughI'm sure I'mthe only one who really understood the nuances.To me, he made his feelings very clear, just by looking at him. 

In this photo, the pain in his eyes is so apparent to me -- very different from the depression he showed when he was first rescued. On top of that, his ear is in a funny position, and he looks generally very unwell. This was after his first vet visit. Soon after, he began looking glassy-eyed, unfocussed, and I knew it was critical (even though the vet didn't).I rushed him to ER. Just an hour or twolater, he was gone.


----------



## Jenk

Dill was so very lucky to have you as his guardian. I can only hope to learn to discern my girls' comfort level so thoroughly....

Despite Emma having "normal" poop today, I'm still keeping a close eye on her; she's consumed much less water than usualin the past 24 hours. I'll give her some (via syringe) tonight, since she thinks it's a treat.

A largeproblem is that I've become downright neurotic about my buns' health (due toZoe's ongoing digestive issues and Emma's hospitalization).I've beenfeeling beside myself, convinced that I should stick with cats/dogs in the future. (In a bitter twist of fate...Our only cat is quite ill; further testingcan't be doneuntil late next week--after one drugin his system has worn off. It's my hope/prayer that his other medications keep up his strengthuntil then. :tears2

I used to frown whenever my husband would grumble, "No more animals" (in response to the horrible vet bills/stress we've been having all year). The last time he said it, though, I had no response; I fear that I'm starting to share his cynicism.


----------



## Maureen Las

*Jenk wrote: *

I used to frown whenever my husband would grumble, "No more animals" (in response to the horrible vet bills/stress we've been having all year). The last time he said it, though, I had no response; I fear that I'm starting to share his cynicism. 



:yeahthat: Jenk we are on the same page..I am burnt out on mysick animals...


----------



## Jenk

*angieluv wrote: *


> :yeahthat: Jenk we are on the same page..I am burnt out on mysick animals...



I'm glad to know that I'm not alone in feeling this way; I was feeling badly for even _thinking_ negatively about pet ownership. 

It doesn't help that between the cyclical rabbit issues, our cat has been having frequent vomiting--which we're trying to deduce via many expensive tests.(_BIG_ surprise, right?)Now we've vomit stains throughout the house....It's overwhelming when you can't enjoy your pets' company because it's totally overshadedby one medicalissue after another, after another, after...

I once said that I couldn't live without at least one animal in the house. I've since rescinded (sp) that thought: I've reachedthe point at which, if we were to loseour petsin fairly quick succession, I'dgo a year--or more--without _any_ pets; I need a clean break from the emotional/financial stress.  Sounds like we both do....


----------



## Maureen Las

We're veering off-topic but I have to let myself go.....

I have had 2 very sick rabbits PTS within a month. Babette (who was my heart) was sick chronically probably since last fall. She required constant nursing care as she didn't use the litterbox at all, needed a soft food diet and meds( finally injections) , often fell over on her side and needed assistance . I did load after load of laundry for her bedding and also Gabriel who wasjust PTS last Mon had out of control constant diarrhea and needed bathing because of a wet bottom. (PTS as it was kidney failure)
!8 yr old cat with thyroid disease , continual bladder infections ,poops outside the box and wets in corners. !2 year old cat with some digestive problems vomiting food and having terrible diarrhea.5 yr old guinea pig with dental isssues who needs his veggies shredded and his pellets mashed..

I have NEVER felt like this before. I geel guilty for feeling like a bad person. I have lost several pets and yet the work seems never-ending 

Now that I've said this I will put my professional new moderator hat back on.


----------



## Jenk

*angieluv wrote: *


> ...12 year old cat with some digestive problems vomiting food and having terrible diarrhea.
> 
> I have NEVER felt like this before. I geel guilty for feeling like a bad person. I have lost several pets and yet the work seems never-ending
> 
> Now that I've said this I will put my professional new moderator hat back on.


I'm sorry about your experience of having to PTS two pets so quickly. (When I was teen, I lost both of my grandmothers and three pets within 1.5 years' time; it was all very hard.) So it seems that wetruly understand one another's situation (as best that two people can). We're both on the Merry-Go-Roundof Sick Animals. 

Momentarily remaining off-track: The symptoms of your 12-yr.-old cat is worrisome; itcould be Inflammatory Bowel Disorder (IBD), gastric lymphoma, Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP), pancreatitis, etc. (You may already know this info., which has been thrown at me recently due to my cat's medical issues. He's only six years old, which is making me feel cheated--as does the constant cycle of health issues of two buns under one year of age.) 

Hugs and deep breaths...Hugs and deep breaths...


----------



## dquesnel

I my experience the loaf position is often accompanied by lots of squirming/shifting side to side every couple minutes. One of my buns likes to rest in that postion too, but it is the shifting, and also the look in the eyes as Pipp said, that tells the tale. When with gas, his eyes are a glassy half closed position, and he does this slow blink. When I see that I pick him up and massage him, sometimes I can feel a gas bubble rush up to his hindquarters under my hand. After that, some simethicone and food he is better. 

Pipp- the photos read in pain and scared to me as well. I recognize the look in the second, but have not seen the look in the first. Thanks for posting it, he seemed like a tough little guy.


----------

